# Urdu: larzaakhez



## Chhaatr

"larzaakhez".  I'm not able to find the meaning of this word.  I've heard this so frequently on youtube videos that my failure to understand the meaning is getting very frustrating.  Can some one help?  Is this an Urdu word or a loan from Persian or Arabic.  Most importantly, what does this mean?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> "larzaakhez". I'm not able to find the meaning of this word. I've heard this so frequently on youtube videos that my failure to understand the meaning is getting very frustrating. Can some one help? Is this an Urdu word or a loan from Persian or Arabic. Most importantly, what does this mean?
> 
> Thanks!


The word you have in mind is possibly "larzah-xez" (*لرزہ خیز*)

"larzah" means "trembling" and "xez" in this context implies "arousing"

You and I might translate it as "shocking" or "dreadful"!

حیرت کی بات یہ ہے کہ کسی نے بھی ان *لرزہ خیز* ہلاکتوں کی مذمت نہیں کی؛ 

Hairat kii baat yih hai kih kisii ne bhii in larzah-xes halaakatoN kii muzammat nahiiN kii

What is surprising is that no one has condemned these dreadful killings.


----------



## Chhaatr

Thnaks but this was not the context in which I heard this word.  The usage appeared to be more in line with "dilchasp".  I could be totally wrong here.  Will check out the video and get back and quote the sentence for better understanding.


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> Thnaks but this was not the context in which I heard this word. The usage appeared to be more in line with "dilchasp". I could be totally wrong here. Will check out the video and get back.


It is possible that I've got it wrong. Let us know what the Youtube video title is. I am sure one of our Urdu speakers will watch it on your behalf and post a reply. Might be worth putting the time when the word is spoken.

I tried to edit my post to correct a typo but my computer keeps freezing! I meant to write "larzah-xez" in place of "larzah-xes". If you would like me to go into this compound word for you, I can explain the formation of its component parts. I did n't wish to add information unnecessarily.


----------



## marrish

Yes, please try to give us some context, if you can, possibly a sentence or two. It is always easier to figure out the meaning if you are given the context from the very beginning of a thread. You know, the meanings of words can be very differentiated, according to the context.


----------



## Chhaatr

The sentence is "Siyaasii nakshaakashii ke baare meN ek dilchasp peshgoii ki thii ek American daanishwar XYZ ne. Uskaa lecture hai intehaa hi larzaakhez.  Woh paDhne se tallukh rakhtaa hai."

Does this make any sense?


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> The sentence is "Siyaasii nakshaakashii ke baare meN ek dilchasp peshgoii ki thii ek American daanishwar XYZ ne. Uskaa lecture hai intehaa hi larzaakhez. Woh paDhne se tallukh rakhtaa hai."
> 
> Does this make any sense?


One everyday equivalent would be "rauNgTe khaRaa karne vaalaa"

siyaasii naqshah-kashii ke baare meN ek dil-chasp pesh-go'ii (prediction) kii thii ek American daanish-var (intellectual) ne. us kaa lecture hai intihaa'ii (extremely) larzah-xez. vuh paRhne se ta3aluq rakhtaa hai.

I think "shocking" or "alarming" could still work. I hope someone else can come up with something better.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> One everyday equivalent would be "rauNgTe khaRaa karne vaalaa"
> 
> siyaasii naqshah-kashii ke baare meN ek dil-chasp pesh-go'ii (prediction) kii thii ek American daanish-var (intellectual) ne. us kaa lecture hai intihaa'ii (extremely) larzah-xez. vuh paRhne se ta3aluq rakhtaa hai.
> 
> I think "shocking" or "alarming" could still work. I hope someone else can come up with something better.


I hoped you'd come up with something well-fitting - and you did, but in Urdu! My gut feeling says it is something along the lines of ''causing commotion'' but I neither can find a proper word for this.

A couple of points with regard to the transliteration, QP SaaHib.
_rauNgTe_ --- isn't it simply _roNgTe_? I'm not sure but I think that I don't pronounce the diphthong there.
_ta3aluq --- ta3alluq_ (this one is sure!)


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I hoped you'd come up with something well-fitting - and you did, but in Urdu! My gut feeling says it is something along the lines of ''causing commotion'' but I neither can find a proper word for this.
> 
> A couple of points with regard to the transliteration, QP SaaHib.
> _rauNgTe_ --- isn't it simply _roNgTe_? I'm not sure but I think that I don't pronounce the diphthong there.
> _ta3aluq --- ta3alluq_ (this one is sure!)


ta3aluq was a typo and rauNgTe a mistake. The word, it seems, is ruuNgTe!


----------



## Alfaaz

لرزہ خیز - _larzah-khez_: shock/shiver/tremor/terror-inducing , piloerection-inducing , etc.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> لرزہ خیز - _larzah-khez_: shock/shiver/tremor/terror-inducing , piloerection-inducing , etc.


Alfaaz SaaHib, these translations are definitely very correct and very literal at the same time. What would be the idiomatic translation in English, as per the provided context?


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> ta3aluq was a typo and rauNgTe a mistake. The word, it seems, is ruuNgTe!


There was a thread about roNgTe/ruuNgTe :roNgTe khaRe honaa; is it only Platts SaaHib who says ruuNgTe?


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> Alfaaz SaaHib, these translations are definitely very correct and very literal at the same time. What would be the idiomatic translation in English, as per the provided context?


It is not known from the limited context given why the lecture is considered to be _larzah-khez_ by the speaker, but generally we could probably translate the sentence into English as: _His/Her lecture is extremely moving!_


----------



## Qureshpor

siyaasii naqshah-kashii ke baare meN ek dil-chasp pesh-go'ii kii thii ek American daanish-var ne. us kaa lecture hai intihaa'ii larzah-xez. vuh paRhne se ta3aluq rakhtaa hai.

I am not too sure about the "legitimacy" of the second sentence.

Concerning political mapping, an American intellectual had made an interesting forecast. His lecture is extremely alarming/frigtening/hair-raising. It is definitely worth reading (?)


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz SaaHib, your contribution seems to have hit the nail on the head - but we have to wait for more context, as you rightly stated.

Qureshpor SaaHib, I suppose you have the third sentence in mind. If it is so then I share your doubts. Is it possible that it means ''his lecture is about learning/reading''?


----------



## Chhaatr

I feel "roNgTe khaRe karnewaalaa" and "moving" fit the word perfectly in this context.  Thanks everyone for your valuable inputs! 



QURESHPOR said:


> If you would like me to go into this compound word for you, I can explain the formation of its component parts. I did n't wish to add information unnecessarily.


Yes, pls do go ahead.


----------



## Qureshpor

Chhaatr said:


> I feel "roNgTe khaRe karnewaalaa" and "moving" fit the word perfectly in this context. Thanks everyone for your valuable inputs!
> 
> Yes, pls do go ahead.


From the Persian verb "larziidan" (kaaNpnaa/laraznaa), one gets the root "larz" which results in "larzah" by the addition of "-ah" (a number of nouns are made this way). "xez" is the root of "xaastan" (ubharnaa/ubhaarnaa).

So "larzah-xez" (kapkapii ubhaarne vaalaa)

zar-xez (sonaa ugalne vaalii [zamiin])


----------

